
Serverless Computing May Kill Google Cloud Platform - walterbell
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3218086/cloud-computing/serverless-computing-may-kill-google-cloud-platform.html
======
bob_rad
Serverless is all about how to remove any recognition that the machine is a
machine and spin up services with little or no fuss (i.e., getting rid of the
need for skill and enabling McDonalds level automation of
cooking/programming). As long as Google continues to do that, they're still in
the game.

